# NFL Network to air CFL games



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=5345513&campaign=rss&source=NFLHeadlines



> TORONTO -- Canadian Football League games will be seen again on the NFL Network.
> 
> The network will broadcast 14 CFL games from July through November this season. It starts with Thursday night's league opener matching the Montreal Alouettes against the Saskatchewan Roughriders.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Will games also be on CSN? in HD on CSN?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

JoeTheDragon said:


> Will games also be on CSN? in HD on CSN?


Probably not, the NFL Network would have rights in the US, good thing NFL is in HD.


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

I must say that was a OUTSTANDING football game!!! 54-51 in OT.
A 120 yard missed field goal return, a comeback from down 21 and a "unbelievable" too many men replay of the Grey Cup. I see there are to be 14 games, but where can I find out on the nfl channel schedule about them?
I tried www.cfl.com and TSN but all I could find was the 14 games bit. Saturday nights one place said. They are not listed as "CFL -", but by teams and the search was a bust. If they were listed as "CFL -" you could just search on "CFL" and find the next game.
Many thanks to TSN and NFL Network and DirecTV for the HD presentation.
Have a GREAT Day!!


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

I found the 'tentative" schedule on www.cfl.ca under "US broadcast" in the lower right corner "media area" of the screen.


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

Only ONE game a week!? I am really happy about finally getting CFL coverage in HD, but in the past few years, EVERY game each week showed up on CSN/Altitude; we weren't locked into only getting ONE game a week. Does this mean that the remaining games (including the August games that won't show on NFLN due to NFL preseason games) will show up on CSN or elsewhere? (and no, dumping them on ESPN3 doesn't count).


----------



## rkunces (Jun 17, 2007)

Every game is on ESPN3 . Great news if you have access to ESPN3.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

More is good.

I suspect I'll only see a small % of these games myself...but some folks will welcome the news.


----------



## Mariah2014 (Apr 21, 2006)

Correction every non NFL network telecast is on ESPN3. NFL Network has exclusive rights to those games inside the UNIted States.


rkunces said:


> Every game is on ESPN3 . Great news if you have access to ESPN3.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

NFL Network drew a 0.0 U.S. rating and 58,000 viewers for Thursday's CFL Montreal/Saskatchewan telecast, the network's CFL debut. The next night, the network drew a 0.0 and 53,000 for a Rush/Storm Arena Football League matchup. (pifeedback.com)


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

The SK/Mtl game was great - I really enjoyed it.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Heres the schedule in case you missed it:

Thursday, July 1 
Montreal @ Saskatchewan 7:00 PM ET 
Saturday, July 10 
Calgary @ Hamilton 1:00 PM ET 
Saturday, July 17 
Edmonton @ Saskatchewan 4:00 PM ET 
Saturday, July 24 
Edmonton @ Winnipeg 6:30 PM ET 
Saturday, July 31 
Hamilton @ Saskatchewan 6:30 PM ET 
Friday, Sept. 10 
Calgary @ Edmonton 9:00 PM ET 
Friday, Sept. 17 
Calgary @ Saskatchewan 9:00 PM ET 
Friday, Sept. 24 
Montreal @ Winnipeg 8:00 PM ET 
Friday, Oct. 1 
Montreal @ Calgary 9:00 PM ET 
Friday, Oct. 8 
Edmonton @ Hamilton 7:30 PM ET 
Friday, Oct. 15 
Hamilton @ Toronto 7:30 PM ET 
Friday, Oct. 22 
Montreal @ Hamilton 7:00 PM ET 
Friday, Oct. 29 
Montreal @ Toronto 7:00 PM ET 
Friday, Nov. 5 
Calgary @ Winnipeg 8:00 PM ET


----------



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

As much as I love the NFL I can't stand the CFL.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

NFL network will NOT be showing the post-season, however, Altitude will, along w/ a host of other channels:

http://www.cfl.ca/article/where-to-watch-the-grey-cup-outside-of-canada


----------

